# NORFOLK LINE Warning.



## Don_Madge

Morning all,

This was posted on the Motorhome List and might prove useful when selecting a sailing time with Norfolk Lines.

"We travelled to Dunquerke by Norfolk Lines in early March and I have to admit we'll think twice before doing it again, especially arriving at night. Norfolk Lines offer is squarely aimed at moving freight so the passenger facilities are for Truckers who need a bite to eat, a video to watch, and a table on which to place their multimedia laptop for playing Doom... so don't expect to get much sleep on the boat.

Parts of Dunkerque port look very much like an abandoned industrial estate that has been turned into a lorry park during the day and a night it feels just the same although even more difficult to navigate. There are many places to park on the way out of the port but you'd be sharing them with dozens of lorries, many of which will have engines / generators running all night. The lorries naturally gravitate towards the few reasonably illuminated areas for security and observation of stowaway attempts.

About a mile out of the port there appear to be residential areas off the dual carriageway however by that time we had our foot down and couldn't face touring suburbs looking for somewhere to park that wouldn't offend anyone.

The good news is that the first aire on the A25 is at Steenvoorde, about 25 Km outside Dunkerque and that is where we stopped. It felt fairly secure and it was possible to find a parking place reasonably distant from the lorries, although there was the usual constant rumble from the motorway... try that."

Safe travelling 

Don


----------



## SidT

Hi Don. Thanks for the warning, we are sailing with them next month for the first time.
There seems to be quite a few who travel regularly with them, be interesting to see what they have to say.
I suppose it depends on your expectations, £88 is a lot better than the £350 we paid some years ago, Unfortunately we are too wide to travel with Speedferries.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Mike48

I'm travelling with them next week. I have used them three times and my experience has been nothing but positive. 

Truckers have their own seating area so am not convinced by the adverse comments. The food in the restaurant is in my view excellent and reasionably priced. The ships are on the small side but clean and there is no problem finding a free reclining seat. I do agree that Dunkirk is a bit of a dump but if anyone is in any doubt avoid evening ferries on the ouitbound trip. £88 is an absolute bargain.

Norfolkline are so flexible that I have yet to travel on the ferry I have booked. No amendment fees or hassle at the check in. Just turn up and go providing you have booked in advance.


----------



## 88769

We are travelling with Norfolk Line later this year, the crossing is very cheap and only two-hours so I don't think I'll need their facilities.
Last year we crossed with Sea France at greater expense and there was nowhere to sit/rest/sleep except in the restaraunts, forgive me if I'm wrong but I think the ship is deliberately designed that way.
We've been through Dunqurque before, it is industrial and seems quite foreboding at night but there are corners to stop.
We are looking forward to the Norfolok line experience.


----------



## philjohn

As a regular with Norfolkline because of the price I also have nothing but praise, On board is always clean, the food is good and reasonably priced, there is always somewhere to sit and as someone has already said its only two hours anyway. 8O


----------



## fjmike

We went over with Norfolk Line at Easter (3rd time) and have to admit that Dunkeque is a bit of a mess at the moment due to refubishment. The staff were helpful and the only noise was from a couple of kids who have not been brought up properly and were making a bit of a din. We went down the road to Gravelines, several choices here, as you are entering the town there is a tennis club on the right which has a lit carpark. A bit further down the road as you approach a roundabout there is a sports / shopping centre on the right, we stopped here no problems . Oh don't park at the front as this is a paying area. The other alternative is to turn right at the roundabout and An Aire is not that far away.


----------



## patr

Norfolk Lines offer an excellent service to the many motorhomers who appreciate value for money, reliable service and the ability to amend crossing times at no extra charge. We have used them several times and have always found a reclining seat in the forward lounge which the lorry drivers seem to avoid. Granted Dunkirk is not the prettiest of ports but plan ahead and you shouldnt have to stay in the area. £88 is a real bargain and if you tow a car or trailer and are within 14m overall length then the cost is only £118. Cracking value.

Pat and Sue R


----------



## Paulway

Out of interestI have just booked and paid for a Dover Calais crossing with PO for a 7.6m motorhome with up to five passengers leaving late July return late August for £99 return. I have always used them and found them very good. Well happy with that!


----------



## Anonymous

I sailed with Norfolkline back in 2000 when the service had just started. I was well pleased with the price and service. Who cares whether you travel with Truckers or not? At the end of the day, you have to travel across the sea (except underground - not allowed) to get to Europe. If you can save on the crossing. You have more to spend when you get there.  But maybe, some motorhomers are SNOBS 8O


----------



## patr

Hi JohnSandyWhite
You are a man after my own heart. Too many people turn their noses up at the commercial boys and forget "if you got it a truck brought it". We have been treated with the utmost courtesy by the truckers on Norfolk Line and I for one would rather them than a fleet of school kids from wherever running amok on the ferry and adding some coachlines on your MH with their rucksacks as they scramble on and off their coaches  

Pat and Sue R


----------



## Anonymous

We also sailed on a P&O Harwich to Hook of Holland on a Truck special. It was dirt cheap, included full buffet breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Anonymous

We have travelled on both Norfolk lines to Dunkirk & the slow ferry Harwich to Hook of Holland quite a few times in the past & also have nothing but praise, the ships are clean & functional & usually less crowded than some of the other ferries. Whilst I agree there is nothing at the commercial port of Dunkirk what is it you want, usually we get off the boat & we are off to the the nearest hypermarket to fill up & head off for somewhere nice & peaceful. :roll:


----------



## 88828

Hi, I aggree with JohnSandyWhite cannot fault Norfolkline. Some people will never be happy no matter what, I have slept at the port next to the truckers and no problems whatsoever. If they were that concerned about the surroundings at Dunkirque then maybe should have booked into a campsite instead of driving around looking for a free spot,
cheers, Andy..........


----------



## 89213

As an ex-trucker I resemble that remark :lol: Shall be on that service on 29th so will let you know what I think when I get back.
John


----------



## Anonymous

We have just returned from Holland on Thursday on Norfolk Line and apart from the queues of vehicles at the check in, caused mainly by the immigration inspections,we had our usual pleasant trip. They have an efficient set up particularly on the outgoing sailing which we managed to get on in spite of arriving two minuets before it sailed due to us getting stuck in the mud on our overnight site.
On the past two occasions we have overnighted under the lighthouse at Fort Phillipe in Gravelines.
We are off again on the 1st June -Norfolk Line of course.

John


----------



## danielf

*Norfolk Line.*

Hi Everyone,

We traveled over the easter weekend to Dunkerque on Norfolk Line, found the ferries fine and on time, apart from thick fog which caused delay docking! we found the ferries good, clean and not to crowded.
And we could afford a meal without a second mortgage unlike P&O and sea france. We would use them again but am booked on speedferries for our summer holiday complete with free tickets.
For our crossing over easter we only paid £39.00!! Money saved meant I was able to take my girlfriend to Paris!!! Mucho Brownie points.

daniel


----------



## androidGB

Kontiki said:


> Whilst I agree there is nothing at the commercial port of Dunkirk what is it you want, usually we get off the boat & we are off to the the nearest hypermarket to fill up & head off for somewhere nice & peaceful. :roll:


Where is the nearest Hypermarket please, we're going over on the 10th May on our way to Croatia as part of the "Give youth a hand" charity rally.

If I can judge it correctly my diesel should be pretty low as I come off the ferry. Also any recomendations for sleepy spots around Dover, we're due out on the 10am Ferry.

I wouldn't mind a convenient CL if such a thing exits.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous

Andrew,
We have used CL --The Royal Oak Pub , Capel -le Ferne, Dover, (01303-244787). but don't park at the bottom of the field if it's raining or you may get stuck like we did.
Auchen Supermarket Grande-Synthe is the closest I have found, turn left onto N1 out of dock area, about 5 miles ( if you have Routmaster key in post code59279 and then 59760 to get the route.) 

Regards 
John


----------



## Anonymous

*Norfolk Line warning*

Hi Don Madge
Please dont scare us like that! 8O Yes we know it is primarily for freight at that price no problem we are going 1700 so will be away from the port and some where towards Lille to overnight. :sleepy2: Wont be in that much of a rush we have got 8/9 weeks :wav:


----------



## Texas

We are going out for July on one of the late ferries, I wonder If I should drive down to Calais 'sans billets' car park for the night, it may be less stressful?

Texas


----------



## zulurita

We have used the Norfolk Line 2 or 3 times and found it ok. We arrived late and parked with the Lorries overnight and had no problems. We are 2 Ladies.
As we live in Devon we now find it less stressful to go from Plymouth it means we don't have to negotiate that awful M25. If we lived nearer would have no hesitation in using Norfolk Line again.
Enjoy your trips everyone.
Rita


----------



## peejay

I think the replies to this post speak for themselves, there have been many satisfied customers travelling with norfolkline, don't let one persons view put you off. Another plus with Norfolkline is no coachloads of tourists or schoolkids and the incredibly competetive pricing policy with no unreasonable dimension or weight limits and easily ammendable at no extra cost.

Re overnight stops in Dunkerque, there is an aire de stationement (no servicing facilities) on the seafront along 'avenue de la mer' opposite 'plage des alliers'....










looks ok to me, i'm going norfolkline mid May on a late afternoon crossing and intend to stay at the above location o'nite. If its no good i'll move on to somewhere that is, i'll let you know what it's like!

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge

Barrosa wrote

"Hi Don Madge 
Please dont scare us like that! Yes we know it is primarily for freight at that price no problem we are going 1700 so will be away from the port and some where towards Lille to overnight"

Hi Barrosa,

It was not my intention to scare anybody. We have a lot of very inexperienced motorhomers on M F.

After reading this they will know what to expect if they arrive at Dunkirk in the early hours of the morning.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 88974

Hi,

I have travelled just once on Norfolk line and have decided not to travel again. We normally travel via the tunnel but when we were returning from Germany (in October) with our new motorhome we decided to travel with norfolk line as we heard that they were quite reasonable. We turned up to the office and asked for a one way ticket, we were quoted €180 which I thought was a bit extravagant so I quiered it and was told that was the price. I then asked how much a return ticket was and was told that it would be €120, (a saving of €60) so I said I would have a return ticket but they refused to sell me a return ticket because I had originally asked for a single. I tried to argue this with them but they would not budge as we had booked our sailing from Wales to Ireland we had time constraints so we had no alternative but to go ahead with the booking. On the boat I found the seating area small and because there is only one area you were allowed to smoke. Being from Ireland where we have a smoking ban in public areas I found the smoke very intrusive. (I must be getting very intolerant in my old age). 

I have sinced returned to France via the tunnel and have booked my summer trip in July and August for a grand sum of £122. Great value and far less hassle. I reckon that travelling via the tunnel can save you up to two hours travel time. As for eating, we just eat in the van whilst travelling on the train.

Deirdre


----------



## vagan

My wife and I have not long returned from a trip around eastern europe via Norfolkline ferry., We travelled from North Lincolnshire to Dover and find the flexibility to swapping booking times excellent. The price of £88 return is brilliant. We also found the food excellent and cheap, compared with other ferries. The main seating area is now non-smoking but I prefer to stay in the cafeteria and read. 
We were talking to one of the cafeteria stewards and found it interesting that most of the staff on board are ex P & O. They like Norfolkline as they are employed permanently and not under temporary contracts like most other ferry operators. A happy staff give service. He was saying that when the new bigger boats come into service they will not be transporting foot passengers nor Coach parties. Hoorah!
When you leave Dunkirque Port it is like a wasteland, but who cares. You're only driving through it. When you come to a roundabout with a dual carriageway going off to the left turn up it if you want an Auchan Hypermarket. We only found it on the way back! 
If you go up the coast to De panne there are a couple of areas for overnight parking. 
When you arrive at Dunkirque for the return journey you will find the U.K. Immigration Service at the port. All Immigration is done there so that when you land at Dover you just drive straight off and out. I am very happy to go through the Immigration checks at Dunkirque as that is when you have the time to spare.
I recommend that anyone who wants to travel without booking ahead just phones up the day before and do it over the phone. Norfolkline are set up for online Internet booking and telephone booking - that's where the best deals are, not at the port.


----------



## 88781

A 'no frills' service is what you are paying for, after all it's just a means of getting across the channel cheaply as possible.

The lack of creature comforts aboard doesn't really bother us, for the short amount of time spent on the boat, the price savings made at peak times of travel in comparison to other operators are huge!


----------



## lecky7

*Norfolk line*

What does Don expect? its cheap & cheerful, everybody is friendly including the Truckers, we have used it many times night & day & found no problems


----------



## nobbythehobby

To be entirely fair to Don, he doesn't say what he expects. It appears to me that he was merely drawing attention to a post elsewhere.

Nobby


----------



## johnsandywhite

I have nothing but praise for Norfolkline. Cheap is the key word. Facilities don't count to us. It is just a means of getting across that measly piece of water that we have to cross to get to where we want to go. The superiority complex beings on this site should stay away and leave enough space for us mere average citizens. :wink:


----------



## peejay

After a return trip of mixed fortunes earlier in the year i'd have to say that Norfolkline are ok until they have a problem with one of their boats (only 2 at the moment), you can then expect to be subjected to LONG delays with the knock on effect it has to other crossings, they quite simply cannot cope if a boat develops a fault, i know, having been subjected to a 5+ hour delay earlier this year. 
In future we're going back to P&O as their prices are now much more competitive, the overall experience is much more pleasant and they have the boats to cope with the occasional 'technical hitch' without terrible knock on delays

P&O crossing in Oct for a <6mtr van - £92 rtn

Other posts both for and against norfolkline that may be of interest...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopi...folkline&sid=d96f29ec2b94346acbfee369944e938b

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6395.html&sid=ccb4a51e68677d522795b9cdaa08f0fd

pj


----------



## Bazbro

Tried to book for 21' motorhome plus a 6' trailer (my motorcycle) but Norfolk Line tried to charge for 'motorhome+caravan' which pushed the price way past even P&O/SeaFrance!

I tried to point out the ridiculously short 'trailer' and that I'd happily pay for a motorhome the length of my combined outfit as a sensible alternative, but unfortunately I spoke to someone whose brain was in 'Jobsworth' mode. They lost the booking and I'm happily going with P&O (whose price was substantially cheaper than I'd originally thought). Bad luck Norfolk Line - get sensible staff that want to encourage business, not those who 'just follow orders'. And P&O, please make your charges more stable and consistent.


----------



## Don_Madge

Lucky wrote,

"What does Don expect? its cheap & cheerful, everybody is friendly including the Truckers, we have used it many times night & day & found no problems"

Lucky,

I made it clear that it was a posting from the Motorhome List. I posted it on the Facts as a warning to the first timers abroad what to expect if they landed in the early hours of the morning. 

Having just got back from a two month trip on the Iberian Peninsula and going through the posts I think PJ's post just about sums it up, when both boats are running no problems, otherwise expect delays.

On our recent trip we used Speedferries.com, two return trips for £66 must be the bergain of the year.

Safe travelling to all.

Don


----------

